# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  David, anthropomorphic robot, Robotics and Mechatronics Center, Cologne, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Robotics and Mechatronics Center

Hand-Arm-System

----------


## Airicist

The DLR Hand Arm System - Damping Control and Robustness

Uploaded on Nov 29, 2011




> Demonstration of damping control and robustness of the anthropomorphic robot DLR Hand Arm System.

----------


## Airicist

Grasping with the DLR Hand Arm System

Published on Sep 29, 2015




> The video, taken at Automatica 2014 Munich, demonstrates the execution of a two armed manipulation scenario. First, the object is localized using a combination of imagine processing and point cloud processing. The left arm drive to pick the object and the hand, equipped with two finger tactile sensors, detects the object and triggers the grasping process. The grasp is actively balanced by a controller that uses the measured contact forces (amplitude and direction). In a second step, the right arm is grabbing the object using a simple closing command. Thanks to the impedance controller, the fingers are conforming to the object.

----------


## Airicist

Highly dynamical and precise punching holes with the DLR Hand Arm System

Published on Sep 29, 2015




> The video, taken at Automatica fair 2014 Munich, demonstrates the execution of a highly dynamical and precise hammering task. The robot grasps a stamping tool in its hands and perforates the DLR logo into a business card. This task requires high dynamics (hitting) and mechanical robustness (impacts). Both is achieved by the recent robotic technology of compliant actuators and novel control methodology exploiting these elasticities. A very fundamental inner control loop (bang-bang control) generates a modal oscillation exciting the intrinsic oscillatory dynamics of the plant. An outer low gain iterative learning control (ILC) adapts to the desired hitting points without dynamics parameter knowledge of the "complex" nonlinear plant. The overall approach is very robust from a control point of view, since only a kinematic model and measurements of the states at position level are considered in the feedback control.

----------


## Airicist

Motion Tracking and Damping Assignment for Compliantly Actuated Robots

Published on Mar 29, 2016




> This Video shows the effectiveness of a novel control approach for motion tracking and damping assignment in compliantly
> actuated robotic systems on an antropomorphic robot system, the DLR Hand Arm System, with highly nonlinear variable stiffness acuators.

----------


## Airicist

Robot David drilling and hammering into concrete

Published on Aug 29, 2017




> David (formerly Hand Arm System) is an anthropomorphic robot developed at DLR that features variable stiffness actuators (VSA) in all its joints. This demo shows David drilling into a block of concrete with a drill hammer. The built in VSA enhance Davids mechanical robustness against external impacts. This allows him to handle the impacts due to the drill hammering with relative ease.
> 
> The drilling task shown requires both, precise positioning of the tool center point and vibration damping.

----------

